

Are Native Apps Moving to the Web? - quixey
http://blog.quixey.com/2012/12/20/are-native-apps-moving-to-the-web/

======
chrisringrose
Hopefully. If mobile OS makers put more effort into making browser execution
as fast as native (well, almost as fast), then we'll see more native apps.

